# Data Interface Drivers



## Andyrew (May 22, 2008)

Hi all.... im hoping someone can help me...... i am trying to plug a USB 3g modem into my pc, when i plug it in, it finds it and starts running the autoplay then just stops and repeats over and over...... in the device manager there are 2 data interface devices both with ? and !.... i have looked on the net for drivers for these but am struggling!!!! please could someone help!!!!

thanks,
Andrew


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried installing the drivers? Windows often cannot install drivers on its own, you have to manually install the driver. Use the CD that came with the device or visit the device manufacturers website to obtain the drivers.

If neither of those options work, visit the "How to Find Drivers" sticky in the Driver forum.


----------

